# LA to ban outdoor smoking



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

You guys out there are screwed. I just saw a thing saying they want to ban smoking in outdoor public places. I'm sure they'll gladly take the tax revenues that are created :hn


----------



## Dcutt3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Honestly thats just ridiculous. It isn't hurting anyone in the slightest. There are people who are clambaked inside with all kinds of smoke their whole lives who develop no cancer, but they want to ban smoking outside because of second hand smoke?

Why don't they focus on the task at hand and curb the pollution in their city... Talk about a scapegoat.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That figures,,they focus on something important like this while the state is ready to go bankrupt..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

There's another article up on Yahoo right now that says more people moved out of California than any other state in the country. Go figure.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Go East, young man? Californians look for the exit - Yahoo! News

Who the hell would choose to live in California? Over-priced homes, ridiculous taxes, and too much micro-management by government. Land of the over-taxed where no one is free.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

As a smoker I actually support indoor smoking bans, however I believe outdoor smoking bans are: undemocratic, absurd, and should inspire a revolution amongst the people of the most assertive but non-violent kind...this is NOT a slander, but frankly sometimes American's who, "get with the program", get will the program a little toooo much...On a similar note, I just watched President Bush's goodbye speech tonight...top marks...he put a bit of reality on the scene. That'll show em!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I read a story in where California wants to ban Flat screen Tv's! :hn

That State has some MAJOR Political issues out there. I have no desire to ever visit that State again.


----------



## MedicCook (Apr 1, 2008)

Scud said:


> Go East, young man? Californians look for the exit - Yahoo! News
> 
> Who the hell would choose to live in California? Over-priced homes, ridiculous taxes, and too much micro-management by government. Land of the over-taxed where no one is free.


Don't go to far east. In New York our wonderful Gov. is going to raise the cigar tax and he has also will be taxing all drinks that contain sugar in them.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Scud said:


> Go East, young man? Californians look for the exit - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Who the hell would choose to live in California? * Over-priced homes, ridiculous taxes, and too much micro-management by government. Land of the over-taxed where no one is free.


What a moronic thing to say. 
I choose to do so. I also have family and many close friends here. At least I have the integrity not to berate people for choosing to live where they do.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

pnoon said:


> What a moronic thing to say.
> I choose to do so. I also have family and many close friends here. At least I have the integrity not to berate people for choosing to live where they do.


Beat me to it, Peter. Although I personally would most likely not choose Cali as a place to live, I'm sure many people would dislike the areas I find to be nice. Although entitled to ones own opinion, some consideration for others can go a long way and phrasing your post just a bit differently could save a lot of frustrations. :2


----------



## CigarLover2009 (Jan 9, 2009)

Completely absurd.

It's a shame that a state with such beautiful places and nice weather has the handicap of poor governance and wacky laws/lawmakers.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CigarLover2009 said:


> Completely absurd.
> 
> It's a shame that a state with such beautiful places and nice weather has the handicap of poor governance and wacky laws/lawmakers.


While I agree in part with your assessment, I doubt the other 49 states are in a position to throw stones.
:2

Take Illinois for starters . . .


----------



## Dcutt3 (Jan 8, 2009)

pnoon said:


> While I agree in part with your assessment, I doubt the other 49 states are in a position to throw stones.
> :2
> *
> Take Illinois for starters . . .*


I loled XD


----------



## CigarLover2009 (Jan 9, 2009)

pnoon said:


> While I agree in part with your assessment, I doubt the other 49 states are in a position to throw stones.
> :2
> 
> Take Illinois for starters . . .


Oh believe me, I know that California isn't alone.


----------

